# printing white letters on all black shirts



## mrmagic2713 (Jan 30, 2006)

hey guys and gals! lets try this one for size! lets say i wanted to print on all black tees, with word slogans using large white lettering, how would that best be acheived? would it be better to use pre-printed plastisol transfers, or perhaps cut out vinyl lettering? or perhaps some other method?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

One of those methods would be the best. Depends on the quantity. If you want a lot of one saying then go for the plastisol. If every saying will be different go for heat transfer vinyl.


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

I had some black t-shirts screen printed with white text and was unhappy with the quality, but have since been to see other screen printers and the quality looked much better. What I have been told is that to get a good strong white you have to do several passes of the ink, but that is not great if you have smaller detailed areas of white as these will fill in more the more ink that goes on?


----------



## hussain263 (May 27, 2008)

how to print white letters on black shirt


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Either Plastisol or Vinyl.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree with Josh! 
It depends on the quantity. I'd use plastisol for lots of 15 or more tees and the Heat transfer vinyl for anything less.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with Josh too, but I like the vinyl look much better than the plastsol look. ..... JB


----------

